# PopUp Issue: Critical System Warning - Trojan.Zlob-X.a virus



## jdc3 (Nov 19, 2007)

I made the mistake of downloading a file I was told was required to watch a sports video over the weekend. As a result, when my browser is open a box pops up stating the following:

Critical System Warning!
Your system is probably infected with the latest version of Trojan.Zlob-X.a 
Full system optimization will greatly increase your computer's performance and prevent data loss.

Click OK to download antispyware software! (Recommended)

Since the box wouldn't go away, I finally clicked ok and a product called IEDefender was downloaded - it offered a fix, but wanted payment. I noticed an error in the payment popup so I didn't download it. But the issue is persistent. And my Google search page is corrupted as well - any time I try to use it, I get weird links including one for a porn site.

Anway, I found this link on the site (http://forums.techguy.org/malware-removal-hijackthis-logs/650694-solved-spyware-trojan-zlob-x.html) and attempted to follow the instructions. It's exactly the issue I have. I made it to the ComboFix download - when I launched ComboFix, an error message regarding the date of the product promptly shut down the program and removed it from my desktop. I sent a general message to the Tech Support Guy site and the response was I shoudn't try to fix my problem following someone else's fix, which may be unique.

Can someone help me?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

go to here and download 'Hijack This!' self installer. Save it to the desktop or other suitable place. * DO NOT just press run from the website* Double click on the file and it will install to C:\program files\hijackthis and create an entry in the start menu. 
Click on the entry in start menu to run HijackThis
Click the "Scan" button, when the scan is finished the scan button will become "Save Log" click that and save the log. 
Go to where you saved the log and click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" then Paste the log back here in a reply.
It will possibly show issues deserving our attention, but most of what it lists will be harmless or even required, 
so *do NOT fix anything yet.*
Someone here will be happy to help you analyze the results.


----------



## jdc3 (Nov 19, 2007)

Here's the log from the Hijack program:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 4:19:41 PM, on 11/19/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Virtual Token\vtserver.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\IBM\IBM Rapid Restore Ultra\rrpcsb.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MICROSOFTBCM\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\QCONSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\TPHDEXLG.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TpKmpSVC.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TpShocks.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\PkgMgr\HOTKEY\TPHKMGR.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\PkgMgr\HOTKEY\TPONSCR.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\PkgMgr\HOTKEY_1\TpScrex.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\EzEjMnAp.Exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\IBM\Messages By IBM\ibmmessages.exe
C:\IBMTOOLS\UTILS\ibmprc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1146005567\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\browser\ybrwicon.exe
C:\Program Files\Print Server\PTP\PSDiagnostic.exe
C:\Program Files\eFax Messenger 4.2\J2GDllCmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\browser\ycommon.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\CONNEC~1\QCWLIcon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\CONNEC~1\QCTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Plaxo\2.12.1.1\PlaxoHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\wcescomm.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Location Finder\LocationFinder.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\rapimgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\eFax Messenger 4.2\J2GTray.exe
C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer\QuickDCF.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpohmr08.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe
C:\Program Files\Wireless Sync\Client\Monitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\Sony Picture Utility\VolumeWatcher\SPUVolumeWatcher.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Wireless Sync\Client\Monitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Intel\Wireless\Bin\1XConfig.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.homevestors.com/
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: NCO 2.0 IE BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.0\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Video On-line - {741403DD-46A4-4D58-8FA7-427335C3BBF6} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PowerVideo.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: SidebarAutoLaunch Class - {F2AA9440-6328-4933-B7C9-A6CCDF9CBF6D} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\YSidebarIEBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.0\CoIEPlg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPKMAPHELPER] C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Utilities\TpKmapAp.exe -helper
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TpShocks] TpShocks.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPHOTKEY] C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\PkgMgr\HOTKEY\TPHKMGR.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ControlCenter] "C:\Program Files\IBM fingerprint software\ctlcntr.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TP4EX] tp4ex.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EZEJMNAP] C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\EzEjMnAp.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAX] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smax4.exe /tray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ibmmessages] C:\Program Files\IBM\Messages By IBM\ibmmessages.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IBMPRC] C:\IBMTOOLS\UTILS\ibmprc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRMGRTR] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\PWRMGRTR.DLL,PwrMgrBkGndMonitor
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BLOG] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\BatLogEx.DLL,StartBattLog
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1146005567\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [YBrowser] C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\browser\ybrwicon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PrintServer Diagnostic] C:\Program Files\Print Server\PTP\PSDiagnostic.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPHSend] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\IPHSend\IPHSend.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eFax 4.2] "C:\Program Files\eFax Messenger 4.2\J2GDllCmd.exe" /R
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QCWLIcon] C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\CONNEC~1\QCWLIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QCTray] C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\CONNEC~1\QCTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ibmmessages] C:\Program Files\IBM\Messages By IBM\ibmmessages.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PlaxoUpdate] C:\Program Files\Plaxo\2.12.1.1\PlaxoHelper.exe -a
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\wcescomm.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\ypager.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Location Finder] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Location Finder\LocationFinder.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - S-1-5-18 Startup: Cyber-shot Viewer Media Check Tool.lnk = C:\Program Files\Sony\Sony Picture Utility\VolumeWatcher\SPUVolumeWatcher.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - .DEFAULT Startup: Cyber-shot Viewer Media Check Tool.lnk = C:\Program Files\Sony\Sony Picture Utility\VolumeWatcher\SPUVolumeWatcher.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Cyber-shot Viewer Media Check Tool.lnk = C:\Program Files\Sony\Sony Picture Utility\VolumeWatcher\SPUVolumeWatcher.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: eFax 4.2.lnk = C:\Program Files\eFax Messenger 4.2\J2GTray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Exif Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer\QuickDCF.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hp psc 1000 series.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: QuickBooks Update Agent.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Wireless Sync Client.lnk = C:\Program Files\Wireless Sync\Client\Monitor.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: SBC Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Software Installer - {D1A4DEBD-C2EE-449f-B9FB-E8409F9A0BC5} - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\PkgMgr\\PkgMgr.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [JAVA_IBM] Java (IBM)
O16 - DPF: {01010200-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft Installer) - http://supportcenter.rr.com/sdccommon/download/tgctlins.cab
O16 - DPF: {010123DF-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SprtCtlBrowse Class) - http://supportcenter.rr.com/sdccommon/download/sprtctlbr.cab
O16 - DPF: {010136FD-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SprtWMIControl Class) - http://supportcenter.rr.com/sdccommon/download/sprtctlwmi.cab
O16 - DPF: {01119400-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (SupportSoft Listener Control) - http://supportcenter.rr.com/sdccommon/download/sprtctlln.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {6A344D34-5231-452A-8A57-D064AC9B7862} (Symantec Download Manager) - https://webdl.symantec.com/activex/symdlmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {72C9EA8F-8965-40C2-ABAD-D460A5815F86} (hostCntrlIE Class) - http://host.oddcast.com/hostClientIE.cab
O16 - DPF: {8AA1AE9E-9FB0-41B3-8911-89A1068A7FD1} (Installer Class) - https://www48.wirelesssync.vzw.com/en/SyncInstall.cab
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} (GpcContainer Class) - https://firstamres.webex.com/client/v_mywebex-t20/webex/ieatgpc.cab
O16 - DPF: {EB387D2F-E27B-4D36-979E-847D1036C65D} (QDiagHUpdateObj Class) - http://h30043.www3.hp.com/aio/en/check/qdiagh.cab?326
O16 - DPF: {F375116A-793C-11D2-BFE1-444553540001} (First American Res MapActiveX Control) - http://www.realquest.com/mapviewer/mapviewer.cab
O16 - DPF: {FF1CD9A3-00CD-45C1-8182-4EEC229A182D} (Plaxo Auto-Import Utility) - https://www.plaxo.com/activex/plx_upldr-2k-xp.cab
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Canon Camera Access Library 8 (CCALib8) - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: EvtEng - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: IBM Rapid Restore Ultra Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\IBM\IBM Rapid Restore Ultra\rrpcsb.exe
O23 - Service: IBM PM Service (IBMPMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: lmab_device - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LMabcoms.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: IBM PSA Access Driver Control (PsaSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PsaSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: QCONSVC - IBM Corp. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\QCONSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: RegSrvc - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Spectrum24 Event Monitor (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: IBM HDD APS Logging Service (TPHDEXLGSVC) - IBM Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\TPHDEXLG.EXE
O23 - Service: IBM KCU Service (TpKmpSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\TpKmpSVC.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
O23 - Service: Protector Suite Virtual Token (vtserver) - UPEK Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Virtual Token\vtserver.exe

--
End of file - 16169 bytes


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Please download *SmitfraudFix* (by *S!Ri*)
Extract the content (a folder named *SmitfraudFix*) to your Desktop.

*Note* : *process.exe* is detected by some antivirus programs (AntiVir, Dr.Web, Kaspersky) as a "RiskTool"; it is not a virus, but a program used to stop system processes. Antivirus programs cannot distinguish between "good" and "malicious" use of such programs, therefore they may alert the user.

You should print out these instructions, or copy them to a NotePad file for reading while in Safe Mode, because you will not be able to connect to the Internet to read from this site.

Next, please reboot your computer in *Safe Mode* by doing the following :
Restart your computer
After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually;
Instead of Windows loading as normal, a menu with options should appear;
Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press "Enter".
Choose your usual account.
Once in Safe Mode, open the *SmitfraudFix* folder and double-click *smitfraudfix.cmd*
Select option #2 - *Clean* by typing *2* and press "*Enter*" to delete infected files.

You will be prompted : "Registry cleaning - Do you want to clean the registry ?"; answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter" in order to remove the Desktop background and clean registry keys associated with the infection.

The tool will now check if *wininet.dll* is infected. You may be prompted to replace the infected file (if found); answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter".

If the tool detects that you have a DNS hijack it will prompt you to reconfigure the network in DHCP

The tool may need to restart your computer to finish the cleaning process; if it doesn't, please restart it into Normal Windows.
A text file will appear onscreen, with results from the cleaning process; please copy/paste the content of that report into your next reply.
The report can also be found at the root of the system drive, usually at *C:\rapport.txt* along with a fresh HJT log

For additional help read:
the Engish Tutorial
the French Tutorial (Tutorial Français)
the German Tutorial (Deutsche Anleitung)


----------



## jdc3 (Nov 19, 2007)

Here's the result of the SmitfraudFix clean:

SmitFraudFix v2.253

Scan done at 17:06:30.64, Mon 11/19/2007
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\John Crowe\Desktop\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
The filesystem type is NTFS
Fix run in safe mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» SharedTaskScheduler Before SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Killing process

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» hosts

127.0.0.1 localhost

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Winsock2 Fix

S!Ri's WS2Fix: LSP not Found.

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Generic Renos Fix

GenericRenosFix by S!Ri

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting infected files

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» DNS

HKLM\SYSTEM\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{2B5D96C9-3C33-4FCD-9DF1-4F41734F5264}: DhcpNameServer=192.168.5.1
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{2B5D96C9-3C33-4FCD-9DF1-4F41734F5264}: DhcpNameServer=192.168.5.1
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{2B5D96C9-3C33-4FCD-9DF1-4F41734F5264}: DhcpNameServer=192.168.5.1
HKLM\SYSTEM\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer=192.168.5.1
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer=192.168.5.1
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer=192.168.5.1

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting Temp Files

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Winlogon.System
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
"System"=""

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Registry Cleaning

Registry Cleaning done.

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» SharedTaskScheduler After SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End


----------



## jdc3 (Nov 19, 2007)

Derek,
Any luck finding a problem when you reviewed the log I posted yesterday?

Thanks, John


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

that didn't find anything, strange as it should have done

Download *WinPFind3U.exe* to your Desktop and double-click on it to extract the files. It will create a folder named WinPFind3u on your desktop.

Open the WinPFind3u folder and double-click on *WinPFind3U.exe* to start the program.
In the *Processes * group click *Non-Microsoft* 
In the *Win32 Services * group click *Non-Microsoft* 
In the *Driver Services * group click *Non-Microsoft* 
In the *Registry * group click *ALL* 
In the *Files Created Within* group click *30 days* Make sure Non-Microsoft only is *CHECKED*
In the *Files Modified Within* group select *30 days* Make sure Non-Microsoft only is *CHECKED*
In the *File String Search* group select *ALL*
in the *Additional scans sections* please press select *all *and then *unselect* event viewer. *uncheck *non-microsoft only 
Now click the *Run Scan* button on the toolbar.
The program will be scanning huge amounts of data so depending on your system it could take a long time to complete. Let it run unhindered until it finishes.
When the scan is complete Notepad will open with the report file loaded in it.
Save that notepad file 
Use the * Reply* button and *attach the notepad file here*. I will review it when it comes in.


----------



## jdc3 (Nov 19, 2007)

The text file is attached from the scan. Thanks!


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

WinPFind3 Fix -

Start WinPFind3U. Copy/Paste the information in the codebox below into the pane where it says "Paste fix here" and then click the *Run Fix* button.


```
[Unregister Dlls]
[Registry - All]
< BHO's > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\
YY -> {741403DD-46A4-4D58-8FA7-427335C3BBF6} [HKLM] -> %System32%\PowerVideo.dll [Video On-line]
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKCU] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\
YN -> WebBrowser\\{42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} [HKLM] -> Reg Data - Key not found [Reg Data - Key not found]
YN -> WebBrowser\\{BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} [HKLM] -> Reg Data - Key not found [Reg Data - Key not found]
[Files/Folders - Created Within 30 days]
NY -> PowerVideo.dll -> %System32%\PowerVideo.dll
[Empty Temp Folders]
[Reboot]
```
The fix should only take a very short time and then you will be asked if you want to reboot. Choose Yes.

when it reboots

Post the following back here:

the latest .log file from the WinPFind3u folder (it will have a name in the format mmddyyyy_hhmmss.log)

I will review the information when it comes back in.

Also let me know of any problems you encountered performing the steps above or any continuing problems you are still having with the computer.


----------



## jdc3 (Nov 19, 2007)

It seems the popup has gone away and my search function has returned to normal. I really appreciate the help. The log file is attached. Please let me know if I need to make any additional changes.

-john


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

looks like we got it

lets double check though for any extra nasties

Download the Trial version of Superantispyware Pro (SAS) 

Install it and double-click the icon on your desktop to run it.
·	It will ask if you want to update the program definitions, click Yes.
·	Under Configuration and Preferences, click the Preferences button.
·	Click the Scanning Control tab.
·	Under Scanner Options make sure the following are checked:
o	Close browsers before scanning
o	Scan for tracking cookies
o	Terminate memory threats before quarantining.
o	Please leave the others unchecked.
o	Click the Close button to leave the control center screen.
·	On the main screen, under Scan for Harmful Software click Scan your computer.
·	On the left check C:\Fixed Drive.
·	On the right, under Complete Scan, choose Perform Complete Scan.
·	Click Next to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
·	After the scan is complete a summary box will appear. Click OK.
·	Make sure everything in the white box has a check next to it, then click Next.
·	It will quarantine what it found and if it asks if you want to reboot, click Yes.
·	To retrieve the removal information for me please do the following:
o	After reboot, double-click the SUPERAntispyware icon on your desktop.
o	Click Preferences. Click the Statistics/Logs tab.
o	Under Scanner Logs, double-click SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log.
o	It will open in your default text editor (such as Notepad/Wordpad).
o	Please highlight everything in the notepad, then right-click and choose copy.
·	Click close and close again to exit the program.
·	Please paste that information here for me *with a new HijackThis log*.


----------

